# Goji/Wolf berries



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

I have both bees and a few goji plants. I cant say I have done a scientific analysis, but I don't recall ever seeing bees on the plants. Based on my casual observation, the goji vines don't have enough flowers on them (or flower long enough) to make them a significant source of either nectar or pollen.

As an aside, are you sure about the goji berries? Have you ever tasted them? I bought them on a lark, and I find their taste very off-putting (sort of a bitter/medicinal taste). Also, you'll have to rig up something to keep all those plants upright. You'd be 100x happier with fifty raspberry plants, imo. They ARE a significant nectar/pollen source, FAR tastier, and much easier to care for.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I started a Goji berry plant this year. The plant is in bloom now as stated above the blooms die off quickly .I havn't had a chance to try any of the berries but I have read they are a power house of nutrients.


----------



## teatimetony (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Awebber96. My main focus on the goji berries is not for the bees. There is a huge demand in my area for them at local juice shops and i have a whole foods that can not wait to have a local supplier. As a bonus for my bees though there is also going to be an addition of 75 blueberry plants and 25 raspberry plants. ; )


----------



## Jason G (Oct 18, 2021)

Its mid October and the goji berries are in full bloom. As to the bee's foraging on them... yes there's about two dozen in and out at all times of the day. The golden rod is almost done blooming so it may be the one of the few plants still in bloom. This year I will have enough berries to experiment with but they're not really appealing straight from the bush. Does anyone have any goji berry jam or wine recipes?


----------

